

The future of K12 education? - bloomshed

I've been a high school social studies teacher for the past 3 years or so.  I'm currently laid off and substituting, so I've been able to observe what goes on in a lot of subject areas outside of my training.  I was thinking today about the potential impact of digital "textbooks" on the classroom, especially for subjects like math and reading.<p>A lot of students make progress in different ways and at different speeds.  It would be extremely easy to tailor instruction when students are moved away from textbooks and class-wide instruction to laptop-based, small group or individual instruction.<p>Every student could have a laptop with (extremely) limited Internet access and simply rotate through classes staffed by teachers trained in different subjects.  Students would work on web-based curriculum that meets them on their individual achievement level.<p>All Johnny or Suzy has to do is make progress towards showing that he/she is learning, stay on task in class, and not break anything/anyone to be moderately "successful" in school.  A machine gets broken, no worries, get a new machine, all the work is web based.<p>Smells like the future to me.
======
jamafshar
100% agree. You should check out khanacademy.org He is trying to do just what
you are talking about.

